# destroyer 350 yoke



## Ranger620 (Jul 17, 2008)

I recently purchased a 350 in black ops the bow seems to be a good shooter but after I looked closely at the cables The grey y cable has no twists in it on top or bottom while the red one on top cam is twisted pretty tight and the bottom one is also twisted but not as tight. The top cam seems to have a slight lean should I take a twist out of the red and put one in the grey to try and pull that side more. Any help on this bow would be great.


----------



## BowButla (Aug 5, 2009)

Ive been following another thread in another forum, and that is exacty what they did. Set rest dead center then twist yokes to move paper tear. bottom lean match the top cam lean to the inside......Good Luck


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Ranger620 said:


> I recently purchased a 350 in black ops the bow seems to be a good shooter but after I looked closely at the cables The grey y cable has no twists in it on top or bottom while the red one on top cam is twisted pretty tight and the bottom one is also twisted but not as tight. The top cam seems to have a slight lean should I take a twist out of the red and put one in the grey to try and pull that side more. Any help on this bow would be great.


Unless you have a laser to know for sure if the cam is leaning, I wouldn't mess with it. If it is a small amount, I wouldn't worry about it. As for the cables being twisted on on side more than the other, this is normal. You can twist the split yoke to remove any lean if neccessary. This will through your timing off and need to be retimed. How does the cam look at full draw?


----------



## Gravy 31 (Apr 6, 2007)

I just went through this today with my 340, and man that yoke twisting throws your cam timing way out of whack. It really surprised me what one twist in the yoke would do to the timing, its truly amazing! Of course I was just trying to sync the cams up, and not get lean out. 
Not to hijack or anything, but It appears that twisting the cables does not affect draw weight as much as the old system, anyone know why??
Good luck getting yours to tune up, after I twisted the yokes to get the cams synched I was shooting bullets, and slapping arrows together at 30 yards.


----------



## jimmiya (May 31, 2008)

I am having left tears like crazy on my new Destroyer 350. I tried lighter spined arrows, stiffer spine arrows, adjusted rest left and right.....Should I untwist the right yoke (Red)? Do I have to twist the left Yoke (Grey) to make up for the cam timing? any helpful advice would be appreciated?


----------



## citori (Apr 15, 2004)

I am shooting a destroyer 340 at 29" draw and 51#. The first thing we did was serve the cable where it splits to go to either side of the cam. If you dont the point where the cable splits will work its way further down the cable as you shoot and make it hard to keep your bow in tune. 

I shoot goldtip UL 600 arrows(257gr) that are 27" long with a 65gr tip and they shoot bullet holes in paper. 330fps

I fletched up some victory Xkillers that are 350(255gr total) spine. They have 50gr glue in tips and are 28" long with razyr feathers at 330-331fps. All I did was move my nocking point up slightly and bulet holes with these arrows also.

Bow also shoots a 380gr arrrow at 280fps.

This bow seems to shoot bullet holes with about anything you put in it. 

So far I have been VERY pleased with the bow.

thanks
citori


----------



## A Mess (May 21, 2005)

Just did this to my 350 today. Twisted the gray side (I think I added 4 turns) , untwisted the red side ( I think I took only one out) until I got perfect tear (with rest dead center). 

When I got the left tear fixed, I had a low tear, and found I got the cams out of time when doing the twisting. Timed it back up (one turn to one cable), and no problems. Good tears, good flight.


----------



## hunter11 (Dec 16, 2007)

A Mess said:


> Just did this to my 350 today. Twisted the gray side (I think I added 4 turns) , untwisted the red side ( I think I took only one out) until I got perfect tear (with rest dead center).
> 
> When I got the left tear fixed, I had a low tear, and found I got the cams out of time when doing the twisting. Timed it back up (one turn to one cable), and no problems. Good tears, good flight.


Just looking at your sig....what do you think about the SWAT and its tuning etc. compared to the other bows you have?


----------



## A Mess (May 21, 2005)

I hunted with the SWAT last season, for it's smooth draw. I am a huge fan of my Allegiance, and this was the closest thing Bowtech had in their lineup last year when I was in the mood for another Bowtech. Now, with the Destroyer, will likely sell the SWAT, for no good reason, really, it was completely trouble free and shot great. I had zero tuning issues with it. set centershot, nock height, and shot it. No problems at all.


----------



## JDZ (Mar 23, 2010)

To time the cams, if a twist of the cable is too much, can I just twist up both yokes on that cable, instead?

A twist of the cable makes about 1/8-inch difference in when the draw stops hit the cable. I'm thinking with half twists in each yoke, you could get that down to smaller increments--probably less than 1/16.

With so much twist in the cables, does it bother anybody else that the yoke split is not served? I see others on here are serving that area. Is that the general consensus?


----------



## hunter11 (Dec 16, 2007)

A Mess said:


> I hunted with the SWAT last season, for it's smooth draw. I am a huge fan of my Allegiance, and this was the closest thing Bowtech had in their lineup last year when I was in the mood for another Bowtech. Now, with the Destroyer, will likely sell the SWAT, for no good reason, really, it was completely trouble free and shot great. I had zero tuning issues with it. set centershot, nock height, and shot it. No problems at all.


Thank you for answering! Good shooting and hunting!


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

The best way to check cam lean (or limb twist as some say) is to take an arrow and lay it flat aginst the cam. It should be parrallell with the string. If it's off by a very small amount then it's no big deal but if the end of the arrow is very much past the other side of the string then I would fix it. To correct cam lean, you twist one side of the yoak and that will "pull" that side of the limb down. Most of the bows I have worked with have been single cams and I've never worked on a double split yoak bow before so I can't say for sure what the best way to tune it is. If it were me, I'd fix the cam lean on both limbs and then twist what I needed to in order to get the cams timed and synced. If you need to twist a cable, twist the end that's not a split yoak. Hope this helps!! -Chris


----------

